# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Поют Никитины: Таня, Сергей и их сын, Александр

## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ3Jgz8JmU8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2v1Ehm4fIc https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vST-q0yIweI - Поёт Жанна Бичевская    *Под музыку Вивальди* 
Стихи А. Величанского   
Музыка  В. Берковского, С. Никитина 
Под музыку Вивальди, 
Вивальди, Вивальди.
Под музыку Вивальди, 
Под вьюгу за окном, 
Печалиться давайте, 
Давайте, давайте, 
Печалиться давайте, 
Об этом, и о том, 
Об этом, и о том. 
Вы слышите, как жалко, 
Как жалко, как жалко, 
Вы слышите, как жалко, 
И безнадежно как
Заплакали сеньоры, 
Их жены и служанки, 
Собаки на лежанках, 
И дети на руках. 
И стало нам так ясно, 
Так ясно, так ясно, 
Что на дворе ненастно, 
Как на сердце у нас.
Что жизнь была напрасна, 
Что жизнь была прекрасна, 
Что все мы будем счастливы, 
Когда-нибудь, бог даст. 
И только ты молчала, 
Молчала, молчала.
И головой качала
Любви печальной в такт.
А после говорила, 
Поставьте все сначала, 
Мы все начнем сначала -
Любимый мой , и так. 
Под музыку Вивальди, 
Вивальди, Вивальди
Под музыку Вивальди, 
Под славный клависин, 
Под скрипок переливы, 
Под завыванье вьюги, 
Условимся друг друга
Любить, что было сил.

----------


## Lampada

*Времена не выбирают* 
Времена не выбирают, в них живут и умирают.
Большей пошлости на свете нет, чем клянчить и пенять.
Будто можно те на эти, как на рынке, поменять. 
Что ни век, то век железный,
Но дымится сад чудес-ный,
Блещет тучка; я в пять лет
Должен был от скарлатины
Умереть, живи невинный
Век, в котором горя нет. 
Ты себя в счастливцы прочишь, а при Грозном жить не хочешь?
Не мечтаешь о чуме флорентийской и проказе?
Хочешь ехать в первом классе, а не в трюме, в полутьме? 
Что ни век, то век железный,
Но дымится сад чудесный,
Блещет тучка; обниму
Век мой, рок мой на прощанье.
Время - это испытанье.
Не завидуй никому.

----------


## Lampada

http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=676.03    
Стихи О.Чухонцева  _Что мне шумит, что мне звенит_ _Далече рано пред зорями..._ (Слово о Полку Игореве)  *Зычный гудок, ветер в лицо, грохот колёс нарастающий*,
Вот и погас красный фонарь. Юность, курящий вагон.
Вот и опять вздох тишины веет над ранью светающей,
И на пути с чёрных ветвей сыплется гомон ворон. 
Родина, свет тусклых полей, омут речной да излучина,
Ржавчина крыш, дрожь тополей, рокот быков под мостом.
Кажется, всё что улеглось, талой водой взбаламучено, 
Всплыло со дна и понеслось, чтоб отстояться потом. 
Эта весна всё подняла, всё потопила и вздыбила,
Бестолочь дней, мелочь надежд и показала тщету.
Что ж я стою, оторопев, или нет лучшего выбора,
Чем этот край, где от лугов илом несёт за версту? 
Гром ли гремит, гроб ли несут, край ли висит над просторами,
Что ворожит над головой неугомонный галдёж?
Что мне шумит, что мне звенит издали рано пред зорями?
За семь веков не оглядеть, как же за жизнь разберёшь? 
Но и в тщете благодарю жизнь за надежду угрюмую,
За неуспех и за пример зла не держать за душой.
Поезд ли жду или гляжу с насыпи, я уже думаю,
Что и меня кто-нибудь ждёт, где-то и я не чужой.

----------


## Lampada

*Дети юга* 
        Стихи *И. Эренбурга* 
Да разве могут дети юга,        
Где розы блещут в декабре,        
Где не разыщешь слова "вьюга"    
Ни в памяти, ни в словаре,        
Да разве там, где небо сине        
И не слиняет хоть на час,        
Где испокон веков поныне        
Все то же лето тешит глаз.         
Да разве им, хоть так, хоть вкратце,    
Хоть на минуту, хоть во сне,        
Хоть ненароком догадаться,        
Что значит думать о весне,        
Что значит в мартовские стужи,        
Когда отчаянье берет,        
Все ждать и ждать, как неуклюже    
Зашевелится грузный лед.        
Все ждать и ждать, как неуклюже    
Зашевелится грузный лед.         
А мы такие зимы знали,
Вжились в такие холода,
Что даже не было печали,
Но только гордость и беда.
И в крепкой, ледяной обиде,
Сухой пургой ослеплены,
Мы видели, уже не видя,
Глаза зеленые весны.
Мы видели, уже не видя,
Глаза зеленые весны.

----------


## Lampada

*Там, за рекою, лошади бредут...* 
        Стихи Г.Шпаликова 
        Там, за рекою, лошади бредут.
        Они на том, а я на этом берегу.
     Как медленно они переступают,
     И гаснет медленно осенний день.
     И книгу старую я медленно листаю.
     Там лошади бредут, переступают,
     И гаснет день.  И гаснет день...

----------


## Lampada

*Переведи меня через майдан...* 
Стихи *В.Коротича* в переводе *Ю.Мориц* 
- Переведи меня через майдан,
Через родное торжище людское,
Туда, где пчелы в гречневом покое,
Переведи меня через майдан. 
Переведи меня через майдан,-
Он битвами, слезами, смехом дышит,
Порой меня и сам себя не слышит.
Переведи меня через майдан. 
Переведи меня через майдан,
Где мной все песни сыграны и спеты,
Я в тишь войду и стихну - был и нету.
Переведи меня через майдан. 
Переведи меня через майдан,
Где плачет женщина, - я был когда-то с нею.
Теперь пройду и даже не узнаю.
Переведи меня через майдан. 
Переведи меня через майдан, 
С моей любовью, с болью от потравы. 
Здесь дни моей ничтожности и славы.
Переведи меня через майдан. 
Переведи меня через майдан,
Где тучи пьяные на пьяный тополь тянет.
Мой сын поет сегодня на майдане.
Переведи меня через майдан. 
Переведи... Майдана океан
Качнулся, взял и вел его в тумане,
Когда упал он мертвым на майдане... 
А поля не было, где кончился майдан.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=40.06    *Помяни поэта, дева...*
        Стихи Г.Букаловой 
Помяни поэта, дева,            
У огня холодным днем.        
И пускай не будет гнева        
В поминании твоем.            
Он избрал себе дорогу,        
Смяв минувшие года, -        
То ли к черту, то ли к Богу,        
А быть может, в никуда!..     
Он на миг в твоей судьбине
Свечку бедную зажег.
Той свечи уж нет в помине,
Но была она, дружок!
Жизнь певца тебе светила,    
Чуть мерцая из угла...    
Сколько ты его любила,    
Столько, может, и жила.

----------


## Lampada

*Вальс при свечах*Музыка - *С. Hикитин*, слова -* А. Вознесенский.*   * Любите при свечах, танцуйте до гудка*,
   Живите при сейчас,   любите при когда.
   Ребята при часах, девчата при серьгах, 
   Живите при сейчас, любите при всегда.
   Любите при свечах, танцуйте до гудк-а-A!,
   Живите при сейчас, любите при всегда. 
Прически на плечах, щека у свитерка,
Начните при сейчас, очнитесь при когда.
Цари - ищи-свищи, дворцы - сменяемы,   
А плечи все свежи и несминаемы.         
Когда, при царстве чьем
Не ерунда важна, а важно, что пришел,
Что ты в глазах влажна?
Зеленые в ночах такси без седока...    
Залетные на час, останьтесь на всегда.  
Ла-ла-ла...
Любите при свечах, танцуйте до гудка,
Живите при сейчас, любите при всегда.

----------


## Lampada

*Дует ветер из окошка...* 
        Стихи - Ю. Мориц 
Дует ветер из окошка           
На тебя и на меня.             
Нож, тарелка, вилка, ложка     
Для тебя и для меня.             
Свыше начата дележка       
Для тебя и для меня.           
Озарения немножко             
Для тебя и для меня.            
Капля сока, хлеба крошка      
Для тебя и для меня.           
В рай волнистая дорожка    
Для тебя и для меня.            
Небо - синяя рогожка          
Для тебя и для меня.           
Пощади меня немножко           
Для тебя и для меня.            
Для тебя и для меня.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=676.10    *На стоянке* 
Стихи Ю. Мориц 
  Плыл кораблик вдоль канала,    там на ужин били склянки, -
  Тихо музыка играла     на Ордынке, на Полянке.
  Так названи - вают льдинки    возле ело - чного зала, -
  На Полянке,     на Ордынке тихо музыка играла. 
  Так бурликал на полянке   тот ручей, где я играла, -
  На Ордынке, на Полянке     тихо музыка играла.
  Я как раз   посерединке жизни собственной стояла, -
  На Полянке,    на Ордынке тихо музыка играла. 
Я снаружи и с изнанки ткань судьбы перебирила, -
На Ордынке, на Полянке тихо музыка играла.
Тихо музыка играла на Полянке, на Ордынке.
Мама стекла вытирала, где в обнимку мы на снимке. 
Бумазейкой вытирала, просветляла облик в рамке.
Тихо музыка играла на Ордынке, на Полянке.
Это было на стоянке, душу ветром пробирало, -
На Ордынке, на Полянке тихо музыка играла.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=676.11    *На тему Снегурочки*  
    Стихи Ю. Мориц 
Апрель над кровлями витал,      
Накрапывало сверху,             
И недостроенный квартал       
Казался судоверфью.             
Там пахли пакля и пенька,      
И жирные белила.                
Там из-под каждого пенька     
Пиликало, бурлило.               
Смеркалось рано. Пешеход,     
Пуская дым колечком,            
В жилище, как на пароход,     
Взбирался по дощечкам,         
Свечу в потемках доставал,    
Приваривал к тарелке,           
И черный кофе согревал         
На газовой горелке.              
И беспечальна, и светла        
Небесным уроженцем             
В углу снегурочка спала        
Чреватая младенцем.              
Он раздевался и снимал         
Все то, что спать мешало,       
Во сне туманность обнимал,    
Которая дышала,                 
И клялся матерью своей:     
"Расстаем воедино!";         
И красным капало с ветвей       
Испанского жасмина.

----------


## Lampada

*За невлюбленными людьми любовь идет, как привиденье...* 
        Стихи Ю. Мориц 
   За невлюбленными людьми любовь идет, как привиденье.
   И перед призраком любви попытка бить на снисхожденье -
   Какое заблужденье!
   Любви прозрачная рука однажды так   сжимает сердце,
   Что розовеют облака и слышно пенье в каждой дверце. 
   За невлюбленными людьми       любовь идет, как привиденье.
   Сражаться с призраком любви,     брать от любви освобожденье - 
   Какое    заблужденье!
   Все поезда,  все корабли       летят в одном     семейном круге.
          Они сообщники любви,            ее покорнейшие слуги. 
Припев:  Дрожь всех дождей,    пыль всех дорог,
    Соль   всех морей,     боль всех разлук -
     Вот ее кольца,   кольца прозрачных рук,
     Крыльев прозрачных свет и звук. 
   За невлюбленными людьми       любовь идет, как привиденье.
   В словах любви, в слезах любви       сквозит улыбка возрожденья,
   Улыбка   возрожденья...
   И даже легче, может быть,   с такой улыбкой негасимой
   Быть нелюбимой, но любить,          чем не любить, но быть любимой. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=514.08    *Куплю тебе платье...*  
Стихи *Д. Сухарева*  
Куплю тебе платье такое     
Какие до нас не дошли, -    
Она неземного покроя,       
Цветастое, недорогое,       
С оборкой у самой земли.     
Куплю тебе, кроме того,    
Кассеты хорошего звука,     
Кассетник включить не наука    
Ты слушай и слушай его.        
(Слушай его...)                 
Но ты мне скажи: отчего,     
Зачем эти тяжесть и мука?     
Зачем эти тяжесть и мука?     
Зачем я тебя и детей              
Так тяжко люблю и жалею?         
Какою печалю болею?               
Каких содрагаюсь вестей?         
И холод зачем неземной             
Меня неизменно пронзает,         
И что мою душу терзает -           
Скажи мне, что это со мной?       
Скажи мне, что это со мной?       
С обложкой весеннего цвета     
Куплю тебе модный журнал,        
Прочтешь три-четыре совета,      
Нашьешь себе платьев за лето -    
Устроишь себе карнавал.           
С оборкой у самой травы,     
С оборкой у палой листвы,    
С оборкой у снега седого.    
С оборкой у черного льда.   
(Черного льда...    
С оборкой у самой травы,   
С оборкой у палой листвы,   
С оборкой у снега седого.   
С оборкой у черного льда )    
Откуда нависла беда?       
Скажи мне хоть слово,     
хоть слово.             
(Хоть слово...)

----------


## Lampada

*Когда мы были молодые*  
Хорошо быть молодым,
  За любовь к себе сражаться,
  Перед зеркалом седым
  Независимо держаться.
  Хорошо всего хотеть, брать свое, и не украдкой
  Гордой гривой шелестеть, гордой славиться повадкой,
  То и это затевать, порываясь тем и этим,
  Вечно повод подавать раздувалам жарких сплетен! 
Припев : 
  Когда мы были молодые, когда мы были молодые,
  И чушь прекрасную несли
  Фонтаны били голубые, и розы красные росли.
  Когда мы были молодые, и чушь прекрасную несли. 
Хорошо ходить конем,
   Власть держать над полным залом,
   Не дрожать над каждым днем,
   Вот уж этого - навалом.
   Хорошо быть молодым, просто лучше не бывает,
   Спирт, бессонница и дым - все идеи навевает,
   Наши юные тела закаляет исступленье,
   Вот и кончилось ля-ля - музыкальное вступденье ! 
Припев. 
Но пронзительный мотив
    Начинается, вниманье,
    Спят, друг друга обхватив,
    Молодые, как в нирване.
    И в невежестве своем молодые человеки
    Ни бум-бум о берегах, о серебряных лугах,
    Где седые человеки спать обнимутся вдвоем, а один уснет навеки...
    Хорошо быть молодым, просто лучше не бывает... 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=676.15    муз. С.Никитин - сл. Ю.Мориц  *Марго*  
В облаках сентября                     
Намокает заря,                                  
Журавли улетают на юг.                         
А Марго в облаках                        
С хворостиной в руках                    
Журавей не пускает на юг!                       
     Ох, смех! О-го-го!                 
     Подвинься, Марго,                  
     Дай местечко на небе своем -                  
     Вдвоем в облаках                              
     С хворостиной в руках              
     Эту песенку дальше споём!           
В облаках декабря
Дико блещет заря,
Журавли - на санях, на коньках!
А Марго в облаках
С хворостиной в руках
С журавлями - ля-ля!- на коньках. 
Ох, смех! О-го-го!
     Подвинься, Марго,
     Дай местечко на небе своем -
     На коньках в облаках
     С хворостиной в руках
     Эту песенку дальше споём! 
В облаках по весне
Сладко детям во сне -
Дуют в дудочки март и апрель!
А Марго в облаках
С журавлёнком в руках
Стелет свет золотой в колыбель... 
Ох, смех! О-го-го!
     Подвинься Марго
     Дай местечко на небе своем -
     Вдвоём в облаках
     С журавленком в руках
     Снова песенку эту споём!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=40.13   
Стихи - E. Eвтушенко 
С кровью из клюва, тепел и липок,              
шеей мотая по краю ведра,                      
в лодке качается гусь, будто слиток            
чуть черноватого серебра.                       
Двое летели они вдоль Вилюя.                   
Первый уложен был влет, а другой,             
низко летя, головою рискуя,                    
кружит над лодкой, кричит над тайгой:          
*Сизый мой брат, появились мы в мире,          
громко свою скорлупу проломя,                  
но по утрам тебя первым кормили мать и отец,   
а могли бы - меня.                      
Сизый мой брат, ты был чуточку синий,          
небо похожестью дерзкой дразня.                
я был темней, и любили гусыни                  
больше - тебя, а могли бы - меня.               
Сизый мой брат, мы и биты и гнуты,             
вместе нас ливни хлестали хлестьмя,           
только сходила вода почему-то                 
легче с тебя, а могла бы - с меня.               
Сизый мой брат, истрепали мы перья.           
Люди съедят нас двоих у огня, --               
не потому ль, что стремленье быть первым       
ело тебя, пожирало меня?                        
Сизый мой брат, мы клевались полжизни,         
братства, и крыльев, и душ не ценя.            
Разве нельзя было нам положиться:              
мне - на тебя, а тебе - на меня?                
Сизый мой брат, я прошу хоть дробины,          
зависть свою запоздало кляня,                  
но в наказанье мне люди убили                  
первым - тебя, а могли бы - меня...            
Сизый мой брат...                              
Сизый мой брат...                              
Сизый мой брат...*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=514.06   *Сон об уходящем поезде* 
Стихи *Ю. Левитанского* 
Один и тот же сон мне повторяться стал:        
Мне снится, будто я от поезда отстал.        
Один, в пути, зимой, на станцию ушёл,        
А скорый поезд мой пошёл, пошёл, пошёл,        
И я хочу бежать за ним - и не могу,        
И чувствую сквозь сон, что все-таки бегу.     
И в замкнутом кругу сплетающихся трасс
Вращение Земли перемещает нас -
Вращение Земли, вращение полей,
Вращение вдали берез и тополей,
Столбов и проводов, разъездов и мостов,
Попутных поездов и встречных поездов. 
Но в том еще беда, и, видно, неспроста,        
Что не годятся мне другие поезда.        
Мне нужен только тот, что мною был обжит.    
Там мой настольный свет от скорости дрожит.    
Там любят лечь - так лечь, а рубят - так сплеча.
Там речь гудит, как печь, красна и горяча. 
Мне нужен только он, азарт его и пыл.
Я знаю тот вагон, я номер не забыл.
Он снегом занесен, он в угле и в дыму,
И я приговорен пожизненно к нему.
Мне нужен этот снег. Мне сладок этот дым,
Встающий высоко над всем пережитым! 
И я хочу бежать за ним - и не могу,
И чувствую сквозь сон, что все-таки бегу,
И в замкнутом кругу сплетающихся трасс
Вращение Земли перемещает нас.

----------


## Lampada

*Каждый выбирает для себя...  * Стихи *Ю. Левитанского* 
Каждый выбирает для себя 
женщину, религию, дорогу. 
Дьяволу служить или пророку - 
каждый выбирает для себя.  
Кажды выбирает по себе
слово для любви и для молитвы.
Шпагу для дуэли, меч для битвы
каждый выбирает по себе. 
Каждый выбирает по себе
щит и латы, посох и заплаты.
Меру окончательной расплаты
каждый выбирает по себе. 
Каждый выбирает для себя...
Выбираю тоже, как умею,
ни к кому претензий не имею -
каждый выбирает для себя.

----------


## Lampada

*Воссоздай, повтори, возверни...* 
                  Стихи Давида Самойлова 
Воссоздай, повтори, возверни
Жизнь мою, но острей и короче,
Слей в единую ночь мои ночи
И в единственный день мои дни. 
День единственный, долгий, единый,
Ночь одна, что прожить мне дано.
А под утро отлёт лебединый -
Крик один и прощанье одно.

----------


## Lampada

*Птицелов*  
    Стихи Эдуарда Багрицкого 
Так идет веселый Дидель
С палкой, птицей и котомкой
Через Гарц, поросший лесом,
Вдоль по рейнским берегам. 
По Тюрингии дубовой,
По Саксонии сосновой, 
По Вестфалии бузинной, 
По Баварии хмельной. 
Марта, Марта, надо ль плакать, 
Если Дидель ходит в поле, 
Если Дидель свищет птицам 
И смеется невзначай? 
Трудно дело птицелова:
Заучи повадки птичьи,
Помни время перелетов,
Разным посвистом свисти. 
Но, шатаясь по дорогам,
Под заборами ночуя,
Дидель весел, Дидель может
Песни петь и птиц ловить. 
В бузине, сырой и круглой, 
Соловей ударил дудкой,
На сосне звенят синицы,
На березе зяблик бьет. 
И вытаскивает Дидель
Из котомки заповедной
Три манка - и каждой птице 
Посвящает свой манок. 
Дунет он в манок бузинный,
И звенит манок бузинный, -
Из бузинного прикрытья 
Отвечает соловей. 
Дунет он в манок сосновый,
И свистит манок сосновый, -
На сосне в ответ синицы 
Рассыпают бубенцы. 
И вытаскивает Дидель
Из котомки заповедной
Самый легкий, самый звонкий
Свой березовый манок. 
Он лады проверит нежно,
Щель певучую продует, -
Звонким голосом береза
Под дыханьем запоет. 
И, заслышав этот голос,
Голос дерева и птицы,
На березе придорожной 
Зяблик загремит в ответ. 
Над проселочной дорогой,
Где затих тележный грохот,
Над прудом, покрытым ряской,
Дидель сети разложил. 
И пред ним, зеленый снизу,
Голубой и синий - сверху,
Мир встает огромной птицей,
Свищет, щелкает, звенит. 
Так идет веселый Дидель
С палкой, птицей и котомкой
Через Гарц, поросший лесом,
Вдоль по рейнским берегам. 
По Тюрингии дубовой,
По Саксонии сосновой, 
По Вестфалии бузинной, 
По Баварии хмельной. 
Марта, Марта, надо ль плакать, 
Если Дидель ходит в поле, 
Если Дидель свищет птицам 
И смеется невзначай?

----------


## ivy

Spasibo, Lampada!

----------


## Lampada

> Spasibo, Lampada!

 Пожалуйста!  Слушайте на здоровье!    ::

----------


## Friendy

Песни "За невлюбленными людьми любовь идет, как привиденье...", "На стоянке" и "Марго" (насколько я знаю оригинальное название этой песни - "Старая песня") мои любимые с детского сада если не раньше.   ::  .

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=14   
Песня на слова *Бориса Пастернака*   *Никого не будет в доме,* 
Кроме сумерек. Один 
Зимний день в сквозном проеме 
Незадернутых гардин.  
Только белых мокрых комьев 
Быстрый промельк маховой, 
Только крыши, снег и, кроме 
Крыш и снега,— никого.  
И опять зачертит иней, 
И опять завертит мной 
Прошлогоднее унынье 
И дела зимы иной,  
И опять кольнут доныне 
Неотпущенной виной, 
И окно по крестовине 
Сдавит голод дровяной.  
Но нежданно по портьере 
Пробежит вторженья дрожь. 
Тишину шагами меря, 
Ты, как будущность, войдешь.  
Ты появишься у двери 
В чем-то белом, без причуд, 
В чем-то впрямь из тех материй, 
Из которых хлопья шьют.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... 5Fnumber=6  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=72.06 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=17.09   *Заклинание* 
Слова - Е. Евтушенко 
Музыка - А. Дулов 
Весенней ночью думай обо мне
	И летней ночью думай обо мне,
	Осенней ночью думай обо мне
	И зимней ночью думай обо мне. 
Я не хочу, чтоб думала ты днём.
Пусть день перевернёт всё кверху дном,
Окурит дымом и зальёт вином.
О чём захочешь, можешь думать днём,
Но ночью - только обо мне одном. 
Припев. 
Услышь сквозь паровозные свистки.
Сквозь ветер, тучи рвущий на куски,
Как надо мне, попавшему в тиски,
Чтоб в комнате, где стены так узки,
Ты жмурилась от счастья и тоски. 
Припев. 
Пусть я не там с тобой, а где-то вне,
Молю тебя - в тишайшей тишине,
Под долгий дождь, шумящий в вышине,
Под лёгкий снег, мерцающий в окне,
Уже во сне и всё же не во сне 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=16  *Бежит река* 
Слова Б. Евгушенко.
Музыка Э. Колмановекого. 
Бежит река, в тумане тая,
Бежит она, меня маня.
Ах, кавалеров мне вполне хватает.
Но нет любви хорошей у меня. 
Танцую я фокстроты-вальсы,
Пою в кругу я у плетня.
Я не хочу, чтоб кто-то догадался,
Что нет любви хорошей у меня. 
Стоит береза у опушки,
Грустит одна на склоне дня.
Я расскажу берёзе, как подружке,
Что нет любви хорошей у меня. 
Все парни спят и спят девчата,
Уже в селе нет ни огня.
Ах, я сама наверно виновата,
Что нет любви хорошей у меня.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11  *Ничто не сходит с рук…* 
Стихи - E.Eвтушенко 
Ничто не сходит с рук:                    
Ни самый малый крюк                       
С дарованной, дарованной дороги.      
Ни дружба с подлецом,                     
Ни фарс перед лицом                       
Восторженной, восторженной дурехи.         
Ничто не сходит с рук:                    
Ни ложный шаг, ни звук -                  
Ведь фальшь опасна, фальшь опасна эхом.    
Ни жадность до деньги,                     
Ни хитрые шаги,                            
Чреватые, чреватые успехом.                
Ничто не сходит с рук:                    
Ни позабытый друг,                        
С которым неудобно.                       
Ни кроха-муравей                          
Подошвою твоей                            
Раздавленный, раздавленный беззлобно.      
Таков проклятый круг -                    
Ничто не сходит с рук,                    
А если даже, если даже сходит,            
Ничто не задарма,                          
И человек с ума                            
Сам незаметно сходит.                      
Ничто не сходит с рук,                    
Ничто не сходит с рук,                    
Таков проклятый круг ,                     
Проклятый круг,                        
А если сходит,                            
Ничто не задарма,                      
И человек с ума                          
Сам незаметно сходит.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=72.07   *Благодарю Вас навсегда*  
Стихи *Е. Евтушенко*  
Две молодые головы                    
На "ты" шептались в прошлом счастьи, 
И поцелуй был, как причастье,        
Но я с тобою попрощаться                
Хотел бы все-таки на "Вы"...          
В колодце плавает звезда      
И хочет выбраться на небо,    
А я не выберусь, наверно,      
Но грустно и благоговейно     
Благодарю Вас навсегда.        
Боялись оба мы тогда                 
В избушке скрытной и скрипучей,    
Накрытой, как тулупом, тучей.        
Вы -- незаслуженный мой случай... 
Благодарю Вас навсегда.             
Мне камышами Ваше "да"          
Ночное озеро шепнуло,           
Тень белая ко мне шагнула,      
Да так, что ходики шатнуло...   
Благодарю Вас навсегда.          
Туман баюкала вода,           
И надвигались Ваши очи,       
Которых нет смелей и кротче,  
Сестра родная белой ночи,       
Благодарю Вас навсегда.        
Мне страшно Страшного Суда,         
Не страшно мне суда мирского,      
Быть благодарным так рисково,      
Ржавеет счастье, как подкова,     
Готов к несчастьям, что ж такого,    
Но я готов и к счастью снова --    
Благодарю Вас навсегда.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=673.12 
Исполняет *Сергей Никитин*
Музыка Сергея Никитина
Стихотворение *Давида Самойлова *  
Давай поедем в город,
Где мы с тобой бывали.
Года, как чемоданы,
Оставим на вокзале. 
Года пускай хранятся,
А нам храниться поздно.
Нам будет чуть печально,
Но бодро и морозно. 
Уже дозрела осень
До синего налива.
Дым, облако и птица
Летят неторопливо. 
Ждут снега, листопады
Недавно отшуршали.
Огромно и просторно
В осеннем полушарье. 
И все, что было зыбко,
Растрепанно и розно,
Мороз скрепил слюною,
Как ласточкины гнезда. 
И вот ноябрь на свете,
Огромный, просветленный.
И кажется, что город
Стоит ненаселенный,- 
Так много сверху неба,
Садов и гнезд вороньих,
Что и не замечаешь
Людей, как посторонних... 
О, как я поздно понял,
Зачем я существую,
Зачем гоняет сердце
По жилам кровь живую, 
И что, порой, напрасно
Давал страстям улечься,
И что нельзя беречься,
И что нельзя беречься...

----------


## Lampada

*За невлюбленными людьми...*  
Стихи* Ю. Мориц* 
За невлюбленными людьми   
любовь идет, как привиденье.   
И перед призраком любви   
попытка бить на снисхожденье -   
Какое заблужденье!   
Любви прозрачная рука   
однажды так сжимает сердце,   
Что розовеют облака   
и слышно пенье в каждой дверце.    
За невлюбленными людьми          
любовь идет, как привиденье.     
Сражаться с призраком любви,     
брать от любви освобожденье -      
Какое заблужденье!               
Все поезда, все корабли         
летят в одном семейном круге.   
Они - сообщники любви,           
ее покорнейшие слуги.             
Дрожь всех дождей,                 
пыль всех дорог,                 
Соль всех морей,                 
боль всех разлук -                
Вот ее кольца,                     
кольца прозрачных рук,             
Крыльев прозрачных свет и звук.   
За невлюбленными людьми          
любовь идет, как привиденье.     
В словах любви, в слезах любви   
сквозит улыбка возрожденья,       
Улыбка возрожденья...            
И даже легче, может быть,        
с такой улыбкой негасимой        
Быть нелюбимой, но любить,       
Чем не любить, но быть любимой.   
Дрожь всех дождей,                
пыль всех дорог,                   
Соль всех морей,                 
боль всех разлук -                 
Вот ее кольца,                  
кольца прозрачных рук,           
Крыльев прозрачных свет и звук.

----------


## wanja

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01  
Слова *Евтушенко Евгений*  *Со мною вот что происходит*, 
Ко мне мой старый друг не ходит, 
А ходят в разной суе-те 
Разнообразные не те  
Со мною вот что происходит, 
Совсем не та ко мне приходит, 
Мне руки на плечи кладет 
И у другой меня крадет.  
А той скажите, бога ради, 
Кому на плечи руки класть? 
Та, у которой я украден 
В отместку тоже станет красть.  
Не сразу этим же ответит, 
А будет жить с собой в борьбе 
И неосознанно наметит 
Кого-то, дальнего себе.  
О сколько вредных и ненужных связей, 
Дружб ненужных. 
Во мне уже осатаненность. 
О, кто-нибудь, приди, нарушь 
Чужих сердец соединенность 
И разобщенность близких душ.  
Со мною вот что происходит, 
Со мною вот что происходит, 
Со мною вот что происходит.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=826.11  
Я Вас любил...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVSwtGNQoL0 
Песня на стихи Арсения Тарковского  
Мало ли на свете 
Мне дано чужого, - 
Не пред всем в ответе 
Музыка и слово.  
А напев случайный, 
А стихи - на что мне? 
Жить без глупой тайны 
Легче и бездомной.  
И какая малость 
От нее осталась, - 
Разве только жалость, 
Чтобы сердце сжалось,  
Да еще привычка 
Говорить с собою, 
Спор да перекличка 
Памяти с судьбою...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqUOd79Br0I  
Весеннее танго

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvk2k1qpjpU   *Ёжик резиновый* 
По роще калиновой,
По роще осиновой
На именины к щенку
В шляпе малиновой
Шёл ёжик резиновый
С дырочкой в правом боку.  
Были у ёжика
Зонтик от дождика,
Шляпа и пара галош.
Божьей коровке,
Цветочной головке
Ласково кланялся ёж.  
Здравствуйте, ёлки!
На что вам иголки?
Разве мы-волки вокруг?
Как вам не стыдно!
Это обидно,
Когда ощетинился друг.  
Милая птица,
Извольте спуститься-
Вы потеряли перо.
На красной аллее,
Где клёны алеют,
Ждёт вас находка в бюро.  
Небо лучистое,
Облако чистое.
На именины к щенку
Ёжик резиновый
Шёл и насвистывал
Дырочкой в правом боку.  
Много дорожек
Прошёл этот ёжик.
А что подарил он дружку?
Об этом он Ване
Насвистывал в ванне
Дырочкой в правом боку!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=673.07  
На стихи *Геннадия Шпаликова*  
Друзей теряют только раз, 
И, след теряя, не находят, 
А человек гостит у вас, 
Прощается и в ночь уходит. 
А если он уходит днем, 
Он все равно от вас уходит. 
Давай сейчас его вернем, 
Пока он площадь переходит.  
Его немедленно вернем,
Поговорим и стол накроем,
Весь дом вверх дном перевернем
И праздник для него устроим.
А если он уходит днем,
Он все равно от вас уходит.
Давай сейчас его вернем,
Пока он площадь переходит.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=894.01   
На стихи *Геннадия Шпаликова*  *Бывают крылья у художников,*
И у портных, и у сапожников.
Но лишь художники открыли,
Как прорастают эти крылья... 
А прорастают они так:
Из ничего, из ниоткуда.
Нет объяснения у чуда,
И я на это не мастак

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Татьяна и Сергей Никитины "Две жизни" (Булат Окуджава)   *"Быстро молодость проходит, дни счастливые крадет..."*  *Ф.Искандеру*  
Быстро молодость проходит, дни счастливые крадет.  
Что назначено природой -- обязательно случится.  
То ли самое прекрасное, ну самое прекрасное в окошко постучится.  
То ли самое напрасное, ну самое напрасное в объятья упадет.   
Припев: 
Две жизни прожить не дано, два счастья -- затея пустая,  
из двух выпадает одно, такая уж правда простая.  
Кому проиграет труба прощальные в небо мотивы,  
кому улыбнется судьба, и он улыбнется, счастливый. 
Ах, не делайте запаса из любви и доброты,  
и про черный день грядущий не копите милосердья.  
Пропадет ни за понюшку, пропадет ни за понюшку ваше горькое усердье.  
Лягут новые морщины, лягут новые морщины от напрасной суеты.  
Припев  
Жаль, что молодость пропала, жаль, что старость коротка. 
Все теперь уж на ладони, лоб в поту, душа в ушибах.  
Но зато уже не будет ни загадок, ни ошибок, только ровная дорога,  
только ровная дорога до последнего звонка.  Две жизни прожить не дано...

----------


## Lampada

*Снег идёт * Музыка* С. Никитин,* слова* Б.Пастернак.*  
Снег идет,   снег идет.      (1)
         К белым звездочкам в буране
 тянутся  цветы герани
за оконный переплет. 
Снег идет, и все в сметенье,  (2)
все пускается в полет -
черной лестницы ступени,
перекрестка поворот. 
Снег идет, снег идет,     (3)
  словно падают не хлопья,
а в заплатаном солопе
сходит наземь небосвод. 
Словно с видом чудака         (=1)
с верхней лестничной площадки
крадучись, играя в прятки,
сходит небо с чердака. 
Потому, что жизнь не ждет.   (=2)
Не оглянешься - и святки.
Только промежуток краткий,
смотришь, там и новый год. 
Снег идет, густой-густой.   (=1)
В ногу с ним, стопами теми,
в том же темпе, с ленью той
или с той же   быстротой,
может быть, проходит время? 
Может быть, за годом год    (=2)
слдеуют, как снег идет,
или как слова в поэме?
Может быть, проходит время,
может быть, за годом    год?.. 
Снег идет, снег идет,        (=1)
снег идет, и все в смятенье:
убеленный пешеход,
удивленные растенья,
перекрестка поворот. 
Снег идет,    (4)
снег идет...
Снег идет,    (=4)
снег идет...

----------


## Lampada

Слова Г. Шпаликова, музыка С. Никитина    *Людей теряют только раз,*
И, след теряя, не находят,
 А человек гостит у вас,
 Прощается и в ночь уходит. 
А если он уходит днем,
Он все равно от вас уходит.
 Давай сейчас его вернем,
 Пока он площадь переходит. 
  Немедленно его вернем,
   Поговорим и стол накроем,
  Весь дом вверх дном перевернем
  И праздник для него устроим. 
Людей теряют только раз,
И, след теряя, не находят,
А человек гостит у вас,
Прощается и в ночь уходит.

----------


## Lampada

Сонет No 90   *Уж если ты разлюбишь, то теперь.* 
Теперь, когда весь мир со мной в раздоре. 
Будь самой горькой из моих потерь, 
Но только не последней каплей горя.  
И если скорбь сумею превозмочь, 
Не наноси удара из засады. 
Пусть долгая не разродится ночь 
Тоскливым утром, утром безотрадным.  
Оставь меня! Но не в последний миг, 
Когда от мелких бед я ослабею. 
Оставь меня, чтоб снова ты постиг, 
Что это горе всех невзгод больнее.  
Что нет невзгод, а есть одна беда 
Твоей любви лишится навсегда.
...

----------


## Lampada

С.Никитин 
 Собака бывает кусачей               Hm F#7
 Только от жизни собачей,            F#7 Hm
 Только от жизни, от жизни собачей,  D Em
 Собака бывает кусачей.              Hm F#7 Hm 
 Собака хватает зубами за пятку,     Hm E#7
 Собака съедает гражданку лошадку,   F#7 Hm
 И с ней гражданина кота,            C#7 F#7
 Когда проживает собака не в будке,  H7 Em
 Когда у нее завывает в желудке,     A7 D
 И каждому ясно, что эта собака -    C#7 Em
 Круглая сирота!                     Em F#7 
 Никто не хватает зубами за пятку,
 Никто не съедает гражданку лошадку,
 И с ней гражданина кота,
 Когда у собаки есть будка и миска,
 Ошейник, луна и в желудке сосиска!
 И каждому ясно, что эта собака -
 Не круглая сирота! 
 Собака бывает кусачей
 Только от жизни собачей,
 Только от жизни, от жизни собачей,
 Собака бывает кусачей. 
 Собака несчастная - очень опасна,
 Ведь ей не везет в этой жизни ужасно,
 Ужасно, как ей не везет,
 Поэтому лает она, как собака,
 Поэтому злая она, как собака,
 И каждому ясно, что эта собака
 Всех без разбору грызет! 
 Прекрасна собака, сидящая в будке,
 У ней расцветают в душе незабудки,
 В желудке играет кларнет!
 Но шутки с бродячей собакой бездомной
 Опасны, особенно полночью темной,
 Вот самый огромный, вот самый собачий,
 Огромный собачий секрет! 
 Собака бывает кусачей
 Только от жизни собачей,
 Только от жизни, от жизни собачей,
 Собака бывает кусачей.

----------


## Lampada

«Не уезжай, ты мой голубчик» _(слова и музыка Н. Пашкова)_
Не уезжай, ты мой голубчик,
Печально жить мне без тебя.
Дай не прощанье обещанье,
Что не забудешь ты меня. 
Скажи ты мне, скажи ты мне,
Что любишь меня, что любишь меня.
(2раза) 
Когда порой тебя не вижу,
Грустно, задумчиво сижу.
Когда речей твоих не слышу,
Мне кажется, я не живу. 
Скажи ты мне, скажи ты мне,
Что любишь меня, что любишь меня.
(2 раза) 
Не уезжай, ты мой голубчик,
Печально жить мне без тебя.
Дай на прощанье обещанье,
Что не забудешь ты меня. 
Скажи ты мне, скажи ты мне,
Что любишь меня, что любишь меня.
(2 раза)

----------


## Lampada

*Только раз...*_слова П. Германа_ 
День и ночь роняет сердце ласку,
День и ночь кружится голова,
День и ночь взволнованною сказкой
Мне звучат твои слова: 
Только раз бывают в жизни встречи,
Только раз судьбою рвется нить,
Только раз в холодный зимний вечер
Мне так хочется любить. 
Гаснет луч пурпурного заката,
Синевой окутаны цветы.
Где же ты, желанная когда-то,
Где во мне будившая мечты? 
Только раз бывают в жизни встречи...

----------


## Lampada

*На пристани начертано...*    Published on Feb 25, 2014 by* pustinnik50*  Из телевизионной передачи "В кругу друзей. Вас приглашает Эльдар Рязанов". 1986 г. 
Музыка - С. Никитин, слова - Э. Рязанов.  На пристани начертано: “Не приставать, не чалиться!” А волны ударяются о сваи, о причал... Когда на сердце ветрено, То незачем печалиться. Нам пароход простуженный прощально прокричал.  На волнах мы качаемся Под проливными грозами – Ведь мы с тобой катаемся на лодке надувной. Зонтом мы укрываемся, А дождь сечет нас розгами, И подгоняет лодочку ветрило продувной.  Несёт нас мимо пристани, Старинной и заброшенной, Но молчаливо помнящей старинные года, Когда с лихими свистами, Толкаясь по - хорошему, К ней прижимались белые холеные суда.  Начертано на пристани: “Не приставать, не чалиться!” А, в общем, очень хочется куда - нибудь пристать... Пусть будет, что предписано, Пусть будет все нечаянно, Нам вместе так естественно, как свойственно дышать.   Мы в белой будке скроемся, С тобой от ливня спрячемся, Асфальт здесь обрывается, здесь раньше был паром. Нет никого тут,  кроме нас... Дыхание горячее... А ветер надрывается от счастья за окном.  На пирсе намалевано: “Не приставать, не чалиться!” А в будке у паромщика нам, взломщикам, приют. Здесь дело полюбовное, Все кружится, качается... И к нам, как к этой пристани, пускай не пристают.  1984 г.

----------


## Lampada

*Путеводная звезда*    Published on Feb 25, 2014 by *pustinnik50* Запись с концерта.
 Музыка - С. Никитин, слова - *Ю. Мориц.*   Кто там светится? – Душа.  Кто ее зажёг?  Детский лепет, нежный трепет,  Маковый лужок.   Кто там мечется? – Душа.  Кто ее обжёг?  Смерч летящий, бич свистящий,  Ледяной дружок.   Кто там со свечой? – Душа.  Кто вокруг стола?  Один моряк, один рыбак  Из её села.   Кто там на небе? – Душа.  Почему не здесь?  Возвратилась к бабкам-дедкам  И рассказывает предкам всё, как есть.   А они ей говорят: "Не беда.  Не тоскуй ты по ногам, по рукам.  Ты зато теперь – душа, ты – звезда  Всем на свете морякам-рыбакам."

----------


## Lampada

*Весенняя песенка*   *Published on Feb 25, 2014* Из телевизионной передачи "Спокойной ночи, малыши". 
Музыка - С. Никитин    Стихи Е. Клюева  
Весна. И гололедица. 
  И ветер, как дитя:  
 За санками последними 
 По улице летя...   
И первых птиц флотилии  
Плывут издалека: 
Пиша по небу крыльями 
 Большие облака.  
Тепло до обалдения!
    И, вечность погодя, 
  Вздохнет сухое дерево: 
  Скрипя и ждя дождя.  
Ах, как душа балуется  | 
 И треплет тополя:      | 
 Бежа, бежа по улице    | 2p 
 И песенку поя!         | 
1987

----------


## Lampada

Published on Feb 25, 2014 by*pustinnik5*0    Из телевизионной передачи (?). Музыка,  С. Никитин.   *Ю Мориц   Посвящено Рине Зелёной*   *Баллада о щепке*   Там где в зелёный осколок стекла
Детство глядит изумлённое,
По морю грозному щепка плыла -
Пламя цвело в ней зеленое.
В листьях её улыбались дрозды,
Пчелы звенели бубенчиком,
Пела душа путеводной звезды
Песенку всем её птенчикам:  
"Если море клубится и ветер оглох,
Листья улыбок давайте развёртывать!
Если не спится - считайте до трех,
Если не спится - считайте до трех,
Ну, максимум до полчетвёртого!"  
Люди, за веточку эту схватясь,
Выбраться могут из пропасти,
С ней корабли, самолеты срастясь,
С хохотом двигают лопасти.
В дни, когда уши от страха торчком,
Дыбом шевелятся волосы,
Детским она шелестит языком,
Детским поёт она голосом:  
"Если море клубится и ветер оглох,
Листья улыбок давайте развёртывать!
Если не спится - считайте до трёх,
Если не спится - считайте до трёх,
Ну, максимум до полчетвертого!"  
Щепка летит безо всяких колес -
Ей ли об этом тревожиться!
Пусть заливается смехом до слёз
Самая кислая рожица.
В дни, когда счастье колотит хвостом
В бухте воображения,
Я умоляю вас помнить о том,
Нет без чего продолжения:  
"Если море клубится и ветер оглох,
Листья улыбок давайте развёртывать!
Если не спится - считайте до трёх,
Если не спится - считайте до трёх,
Ну, максимум до полчетвертого!"

----------


## Lampada

Слова Д. Самойлова, музыка С. Никитина   *За городом* 
Тот запах вымытых волос,
Благоуханье свежей кожи!
И поцелуй в глаза, от слез
Соленые, и в губы тоже. 
И кучевые облака,
Курчавящиеся над чащей.
И спящая твоя рука,
И спящий лоб, и локон спящий 
            Повремени, певец разлук!
        Мы скоро разойдемся сами.
          Не разлучай сердца с сердцами
       Не разнимай   сплетенных рук 
   Не разнимай сплетенных рук,
    Не разлучай уста с устами.
    Мы скоро разойдемся сами.
   Повремени, певец разлук! 
Ведь кучевые облака
Весь день курчавятся над чащей.
И слышится издалека
Дневной кукушки счет горчащий. 
Не лги, не лги, считая дни,
Кукушка, - мы живем часами...
Певец разлук, повремени!
Мы скоро разойдемся сами. 
   Повремени, певец разлук!
    Мы скоро разойдемся сами.
    Не разлучай уста с устами,
   Не разнимай сплетенных рук. 
   Не разнимай сплетенный рук,
    Не разлучай уста с устами.
    Мы скоро разойдемся сами.
   Повремени, певец разлук!

----------


## Lampada

*Песня бюрократа* 
Мы не пашем, не сеем, не строим Мы гордимся общественным строем
Мы бумажные важные люди
Мы и были, и есть, мы и будем 
Наша служба трудна изначально
Надо знать, что желает начальник
Угадать, согласиться, не спорить
И карьеры своей не испортить 
Чтобы сдвинулась с места бумага,
Тут и гибкость нужна и отвага
Свою подпись поставить иль визу
Всё равно что пройти по карнизу 
Нас не бьют за отказы, запреты
Мы как в танках в своих кабинетах
И сгораем, когда разрешаем
И поэтому всё запрещаем 
Нет прочнее бумажной постройки
Не страшны нам ветра ускоренья 
Мы бойцы, мы службисты, солдаты
Колоссальнейшего аппарата
Мы бумажные важные люди
Мы и были, и есть, мы и будем 
Мы не пашем, не сеем, не строим
Мы гордимся общественным строем

----------


## Lampada

Песня на стихи *Бориса Рыжего*   *Помнишь дождь на улице Титова,*
что прошел немного погодя
после слёз и сказанного слова?
Ты не помнишь этого дождя! 
Помнишь, под озябшими кустами
мы с тобою простояли час,
и трамваи сонными глазами
нехотя оглядывали нас? 
Озирались сонные трамваи,
и вода по мордам их текла.
Что ещё, Иринушка, не знаю,
но, наверно, музыка была. 
Скрипки ли невидимые пели,
или что иное, если взять
двух влюблённых на пустой аллее,
музыка не может не играть. 
Постою немного на пороге,
а потом отчалю навсегда
без музыки, но по той дороге,
по которой мы пришли сюда. 
И поскольку сердце не забыло
взор твой, надо тоже не забыть
поблагодарить за всё, что было,
потому что не за что простить.

----------


## Lampada

*Борис Рыжий.* *Я на крыше паровоза ехал в город Уфалей* 
и обеими руками обнимал моих друзей — 
Водяного с Черепахой, щуря детские глаза. 
Над ушами и носами пролетали небеса.  
Можно лечь на синий воздух и почти что полететь, 
на бескрайние просторы влажным взором посмотреть: 
лес налево, луг направо, лесовозы, трактора. 
Вот бродяги-работяги поправляются с утра.  
Вот с корзинами маячат бабки, дети — грибники. 
Моют хмурые ребята мотоциклы у реки. 
Можно лечь на теплый ветер и подумать-полежать: 
может, правда нам отсюда никуда не уезжать?  
А иначе даром, что ли, желторотый дуралей — 
я на крыше паровоза ехал в город Уфалей! 
И на каждом на вагоне, волей вольною пьяна, 
«Приму» ехала курила вся свердловская шпана

----------


## Lampada

Стихи - Борис Рыжий  *В России расстаются навсегда.*
В России друг от друга города
          столь далеки,
что вздрагиваю я, шепнув «прощай».
Рукой своей касаюсь невзначай
          её руки. 
Длинною в жизнь любая из дорог.
Скажите, что такое русский бог?
          «Конечно, я
приеду». Не приеду никогда.
В России расстаются навсегда.
          «Душа моя, 
приеду». Через сотни лет вернусь.
Какая малость, милость, что за грусть —
          мы насовсем
прощаемся. «Дай капельку сотру».
Да, не приеду. Видимо, умру
          скорее, чем. 
В России расстаются навсегда.
Ещё один подкинь кусочек льда
          в холодный стих.
...И поезда уходят под откос,
...И самолёты, долетев до звёзд,
сгорают в них. 
1996

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Песня Чацкого (из спектакля Русское горе, С.Никитин - В.Жук) 
Милая Родина, тёплый очаг, Жить бы да жить без конца и без срока... Что же мне так, что же мне так, Что же мне так одиноко?  Проблеск улыбки на милых устах, Вянущий лист на садовой скамейке... В темных кустах, в темных кустах, В темных кустах соловейка.  Милая Родина, ах не суди, Резвые мысли и резкие речи. Лучше шепни: "Не уходи!", Лучше скажи мне: "До встречи!"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=2004.34   _Ты молча смотришь на меня  _ 
Исполняет Александр Никитин
Стихи - Сергей Джель

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=17.07   
Е.Евтушенко - Дорога в дождь Дорога в дождь - она не сладость,
дорога в дождь - она беда.
И надо же, какая слякоть,
какая долгая вода! 
Еще недавно в чьём-то доме,
куда под праздник занесло,
я мандариновые дольки
глотал непризнанно и зло. 
А нынче поле с мокрой рожью,
дорога, дед в дождевике,
и тяжелы сырые вожжи
в его медлительной руке. 
Промокла кляча. Одурела.
Тоскливо хлюпают следы.
Зевает возчик. Надоело
дождь вытряхать из бороды...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=17.03  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=25.14   
Н.Рубцов - *Размытый путь*                        По стихам Николая Рубцова 
Размытый путь и вдоль кривые тополя.
Я слушал неба звук - была пора отлёта.
И вот я встал и тихо вышел за ворота,
Туда, где простирались жёлтые поля, 
И вдаль пошел... А издали тоскливо пел
Гудок совсем чужой земли, гудок разлуки!
Но, глядя вдаль и в эти вслушиваясь звуки,
Я ни о чём ещё тогда не сожалел... 
Была суровой пристань в этот поздний час.
В промозглой тьме, искрясь, горели папиросы,
И тяжко трап стонал, и хмурые матросы
Из тьмы устало поторапливали нас, 
И вдруг такой тоской повеяло с полей,
Тоской любви, тоской былых свиданий кратких!
Я уплывал... все дальше, дальше... без оглядки
На мглистый берег глупой юности своей.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NMIVAwM5hc   (исполняют Петр Старцев и Ирина Вольдман (Самара))   Слова *Г. Шпаликова*, музыка *С. Никитина*  *Я к вам травою прорасту*,
Попробую к вам дотянуться,
Как почка тянется к листу
Вся в ожидании проснуться,  Однажды утром зацвести,
Пока ее никто не видит, —
А уж на ней роса блестит
И сохнет, если солнце выйдет.  Оно восходит каждый раз,
И согревает нашу землю,
И достигает ваших глаз,
А я ему уже не внемлю.  Не приоткроет мне оно
Опущенные тяжко веки,
И обо мне грустить смешно
Как о реальном человеке.  А я — осенняя трава,
Летящие по ветру листья,
Но мысль об этом не нова,
Принадлежит разряду истин.  Желанье вечное гнетет —
Травой хотя бы возвратиться.
Она из мрака прорастет
И к жизни присоединится.

----------


## Lampada

*КОГДА Я ПРИШЁЛ НА ЭТУ ЗЕМЛЮ*
стихи H.Гильена, перевод И.Эренбурга
музыка Г.Христофорова 
Когда я пришёл на эту землю
Никто меня не ожидал.
Я пошёл по дороге со всеми
И тем себя я утешал. 
Гордые меня не любят,
Я - простой, а не знатен,
Но они умрут, эти гордые люди, 
А я пойду их отпевать. 
Когда я пришёл на эту землю,
Когда я пришёл на эту землю,
Когда я пришёл на эту землю,
Никто меня не ожидал. 
Я пошёл по дороге со всеми,
Я пошёл по дороге со всеми,
Я пошёл по дороге со всеми,
И тем себя я утешал. 
Да потому что, когда я пришёл сюда
Никто меня не ожидал,
Потому что когда я пришёл сюда
Никто меня не ожидал. 
Гордые меня не любят,
Я - простой, а не знатен,
Но они умрут, эти гордые люди, 
А я пойду их отпевать. 
Они меня потому не любят,
Что я приду их отпевать.
Они меня потому не любят,
Что я приду их отпевать. 
Я смотрю как люди приходят, как люди уходят,
В славе или в обиде я иду по дороге,
Нужно глядеть что бы видеть,
Нужно идти по дороге. 
Кто-то плачет от обиды,
А я смеюсь смело
Это мой щит и мои стрелы,
И я смеюсь смело. 
Когда я пришёл на эту землю,
Когда я пришёл на эту землю,
Когда я пришёл на эту землю,
Никто меня не ожидал. 
Я пошёл по дороге со всеми,
Я пошёл по дороге со всеми,
Я пошёл по дороге со всеми,
И тем себя я утешал. 
Да потому что, когда я пришёл сюда
Никто меня не ожидал,
Потому что, когда я пришёл сюда
Никто меня не ожидал.

----------


## Lampada

*Р.Киплинг - Раб, который стал царем*  Стихи - Редьярд Киплинг (перевод - Лев Блуменфельд)  _"От трех трясется земля, четырех она не может носить:
            Раба, когда он делается царем, Глупого, когда он досыта 
            ест хлеб, позорную женщину, когда она выходит замуж, и 
            служанку, когда она занимает место госпожи своей"._  
                                 Книга притчей Соломоновых
                                  Гл. 30, стихи 21-23  
Три вещи в дрожь приводят нас, 
Четвертой -- не снести. 
В великой Kниге сам агур 
Их список поместил.  
Все четверо -- проклятье нам, 
Но все же в списке том 
Агур поставил раньше всех 
Раба, что стал царем.  
Авгур поставил раньше всех 
Раба, что стал царем.  
Коль шлюха выйдет замуж, то 
Родит, и грех забыт. 
Дурак нажрется и заснет, 
Пока он спит -- молчит.  
Служанка стала госпожей, 
Так не ходи к ней в дом! 
Но нет спасенья от раба, 
Который стал царем!  
Он в созиданьи бестолков, 
А в разрушеньи скор, 
Он глух к рассудку -- криком он 
Выигрывает спор.  
Для власти власть ему нужна, 
И силой дух поправ, 
Он славит мудрецом того, 
Кто лжет ему: "Ты прав!"  
Он был рабом и он привык, 
Что коль беда пришла, 
Всегда хозяин отвечал 
За все его дела.  
Когда ж он глупостью теперь 
В прах превратил страну, 
Он снова ищет на кого 
Свалить свою вину.  
Он обещает так легко, 
Но все забыть готов. 
Он всех боится -- и друзей, 
И близких, и врагов.   
Когда не надо -- он упрям, 
Когда не надо -- слаб, 
О раб, который стал царем, 
Все раб, все тот же раб.  
О раб, который стал царем, 
Все раб, все тот же раб.  
1985

----------


## Lampada

http://sergeytatiananikitiny.com/

----------


## Lampada

*Стихи:* Самойлова      Когда-нибудь я к вам приеду,    Когда-нибудь, когда-нибудь,    Когда почувствую победу,    Когда открою новый путь.      Когда-нибудь, когда-нибудь,    Когда открою новый путь.      Когда-нибудь я вас увижу,    Когда-нибудь, когда-нибудь,    И жизнь свою возненавижу,    И к вам в слезах паду на грудь,    Паду на грудь...      Когда-нибудь я вас застану,    Растерянную, как всегда,    Когда-нибудь я с вами кану    В мои минувшие года.      Когда-нибудь я вас застану,    Растерянную, как всегда,    Когда-нибудь я с вами кану    В мои минувшие года.      Когда-нибудь я с вами кану    В мои минувшие года...      *1982*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=39.11    
Д.Хармс - *Бульдог и таксик* Слова - Д.Хармс
Музыка - В.Берковского и С.Никитин 
Над косточкой сидит бульдог, сидит,   Cm G Cm (G7 Cm)
Привязанный, привязанный к столбу.    Cm Em H7 Em (H7 Em)
Подходит таксик маленький,            Fm7 B7 
Подходит таксик маленький             Eb Ab
С морщинками, с морщинками на лбу.    Fm G7 Cm (G7 Cm) 
"Послушайте, бульдог, бульдог, " -    C G7 
Сказал незванный гость, -             C G7 C (H7)
"Позвольте мне, бульдог, бульдог,     Em H7 Em
Докушать ету кость!                   H7 Em 
Послушайте, бульдог, бульдог,         Fm7 B7
Послушайте, бульдог, бульдог,         Eb+7 Ab+7
Позвольте мне, бульдог, бульдог,      Fm G7 
Докушать ету кость!"                  Cm G7/D C/Eb (C7/E) 
Послушайте, бульдог, бульдог,         Fm7 B7
Послушайте, бульдог, бульдог,         Eb+7 Ab+7
Позвольте мне, бульдог, бульдог,      Fm G7 
Докушать ету кость!"                  Cm G7 Cm (C7) 
Рычит бульдог на таксика:             Fm C7 
"Не дам вам ничего!"                  F-9 F7 Bm
Бежит бульдог за таксиком,            Fm
А таксик от него.                     G7 C (C7) 
Бегут они вокруг столба,              Fm C7
Как лев, бульдог рычит,                       F7 Bm
И цепь стучит вокруг столба,          Fm7 E7
И цепь стучит вокруг столба,          Ab+7 Db+7
И цепь стучит вокруг столба,          Bm Fm
Вокруг столба стучит.                 G-9 C7 Fm (D7) 
Рычит бульдог на таксика:             Gm
"Не дам вам ничего!"                  G7 Cm
Бежит бульдог за таксиком,            Gm
А таксик от него.                     D7  
Бегут они вокруг столба,              Gm
Как лев, бульдог рычит,                       F7 Cm
И цепь стучит вокруг столба,          Cm7 F7
И цепь стучит вокруг столба,          B+7 Eb+7
И цепь стучи...и цепь стучит...               Ab+7
Ля, ля, ля, ля, ля, ля....            A-9 D7 Gm (G7) 
Теперь бульдогу косточку 
Не взять уже никак.
А таксик, взявши косточку,
Сказал бульдогу так: 
"Пора мне на свидание,
Пора мне на свидание,
Пора мне на свидание,-
Уж восемь пез пяти!
Как поздно! До свидания!
Как поздно! До свидания!
Как поздно! До свидания!
Сидите на цепи!
Пока!"
1978, весна

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=2298.24   
Д.Хармс - *Очень вкусный пирог* Стихи - Д.Хармс 
4/4 
(1) G C
(2) A7/C# D
(3) H7/D# H7 C
(4) C#dim G/D A7 D7 G 
Я захотел устроить бал,         (1)
Я захотел устроить бал,         (2)
Я захотел устроить бал,         (3)
И я гостей к себе ... (*позвал*). (4) 
Купил муку, купил творог,
Купил муку, купил творог,
Купил муку, купил творог,
Испек рассыпчатый ... (*пирог*). 
Пирог, ножи и вилки тут,
Пирог, ножи и вилки тут,
Пирог, ножи и вилки тут,
Но что-то гости ... (*не идут*). 
Я ждал, пока хватило сил,
Я ждал, пока хватило сил,
Я ждал, пока хватило сил,
Потом кусочек ... (*откусил*). 
Потом подвинул стул и сел,
Потом подвинул стул и сел,
Потом подвинул стул и сел,
И весь пирог в минуту ... (*съел*). 
Когда же гости подошли,
Когда же гости подошли,
Когда же гости подошли,
То даже крошек ... (*не нашли*). 
1977, декабрь

----------


## Lampada

*А легко ль переносить...*

----------


## Lampada

_Стихотворение по одной версии Бориса Стругацкого, по другой Юрия Устинова http://ololo.fm/search/%D0%AE%D1%80%D..., а у Стругацких оно было в "Стране багровых туч"._  Ты слышишь печальный напев кабестана? Не слышишь? Ну что ж - не беда... Уходят из гавани дети тумана, Уходят. Надолго? Куда?  Ты слышишь, как чайка и стонет, и плачет, Свинцовую зыбь бороздя, Скрываются строгие черные мачты За серой завесой дождя...  В предутренний ветер, в ненастное море, Где белая пена бурлит, Спокойные люди в ненастные зори Уводят свои корабли.  Их ждут штормовые часы у штурвала, Прибой у неведомых скал, И бешеный грохот девятого вала, И рифов голодных оскал.  И жаркие ночи, и влажные сети, И шелест сухих парусов, И ласковый, теплый, целующий ветер Далеких прибрежных лесов.  Их ждут берега четырех океанов, Там плещет чужая вода... Уходят из гавани дети тумана. Вернутся не скоро... Когда?  1963

----------


## Lampada

Р.Киплинг - Раб, который стал царем Стихи - Редьярд Киплинг (перевод - Лев Блуменфельд)  _"От трех трясется земля, четырёх она не может носить:
            Раба, когда он делается царём,
 Глупого, когда он досыта ест хлеб, 
позорную женщину, когда она выходит замуж, 
и служанку, когда она занимает место госпожи своей"._  
                                 Книга притчей Соломоновых
                                  Гл. 30, стихи 21-23  
Три вещи в дрожь приводят нас,
Четвертой -- не снести. 
В великой Kниге сам агур 
Их список поместил. 
Все четверо -- проклятье нам, 
Но все же в списке том 
Агур поставил раньше всех 
Раба, что стал царем.  
Авгур поставил раньше всех 
Раба, что стал царем.  
Коль шлюха выйдет замуж, 
Родит, и грех забыт. 
Дурак нажрется и заснет, 
Пока он спит -- молчит.  
Служанка стала госпожей, 
Так не ходи к ней в дом! 
Но нет спасенья от раба,
Который стал царем!  
Он в созиданьи бестолков, 
А в разрушеньи скор, 
Он глух к рассудку -- криком он 
Выигрывает спор.  
Для власти власть ему нужна, 
И силой дух поправ, 
Он славит мудрецом того, 
Кто лжет ему: "Ты прав!"  
Он был рабом и он привык, 
Что коль беда пришла, 
Всегда хозяин отвечал 
За все его дела.  
Когда ж он глупостью теперь 
В прах превратил страну, 
Он снова ищет на кого 
Свалить свою вину.  
Он обещает так легко, 
Но все забыть готов.
Он всех боится -- и друзей,
И близких, и врагов.   
Когда не надо -- он упрям, 
Когда не надо -- слаб, 
О раб, который стал царем, 
Все раб, все тот же раб.  
О раб, который стал царем, 
Все раб, все тот же раб.  
1985

----------


## Lampada

Зимняя сказка  Когда зимний вечер Уснёт тихим сном, Сосульками ветер Звенит за окном, Луна потихоньку Из снега встает И жёлтым цыплёнком По небу идет.  А в окна струится Сиреневый свет На хвою ложится Серебряный снег, И, словно снежинки, В ночной тишине Хорошие сны  Прилетают ко мне.  Ах, что вы хотите, Хорошие сны? Вы мне расскажите О тропах лесных, Где всё, словно в сказке, Где - сказка сама - Красавица русская  Бродит зима.  Но что это? Холод На землю упал, И небо погасло, Как синий кристалл? - То жёлтый цыплёнок, Что в небе гулял, Все белые звёзды, Как зерна, склевал.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/kXGv1TgnCdI  
ст.: Ю. Мориц, муз.: С. Никитин   *Am* *E**7*
На этом береге туманном, *Am*
Где память пахнет океаном, *H**7* *E**7*
И смерти нет, и свет в окне. *Gm**6* *A**7* *Dm*
Все влюблены и все крылаты *G**7* *C* *H* *B*
И все поют стихи Булата. *E**7* *Gm**6*
   На этом береге туманном - *A**7* *Dm**7* *G**7* *C* *E**7*
   И смерти нет, и свет в окне. *Am* *E**7* *A**7*
   На этом береге туманном - *Dm* *F* *E**7* *Am*
   И смерти нет, и свет в окне. 
На этом береге зелёном,
Где дом снесённый вспыхнул клёном,
И смерти нет, и свет в окне.
Все корни тянутся к свободе,
И все поют стихи Володи.
   На этом береге зелёном               |
   И смерти нет, и свет в окне.                 | *2* раза 
На этом береге высоком,
Где бётся музыка под током,
И смерти нет, и свет в окне,
Царит порука круговая,
И все поют, не уставая
   На этом береге высоком
   И смерти нет, и свет в окне. 
На этом береге туманном...
На этом береге зелёном...
На этом береге высоком...
------------------------------------
Ю.Мориц - На этом береге 
                        Ю.Мориц  *H*а этом береге туманном,                        *Gm* *D**7*
где память пахнет океаном                       *D**7* *Gm*
И смерти нет, и свет в окне, -                  *Gm* *A**7* *D**7*
все влюблены и все крылаты,                     *Dm**7*/-*5* *G**7* *Cm*
И все поют стихи Булата.                        *Cm* *F**7* *B* {*A**7* *Ab*}
На этом береге туманном,                        *Ab* *D**7*
И смерти нет и свет в окне.                     *G**7* *Cm**7* *F**7* *B* 
На этом береге туманном                         *D**7* *Gm* *D**7* *Gm*
И смерти нет и свет в окне.                     *G**7* *Cm* *Eb* *D**7* *Gm* 
На этом береге зеленом, 
где дом снесенный вспыхнул кленом,
И смерти нет, и свет в окне, -
все корни тянутся к свободе.
И все поют стихи Володи
На этом береге зеленом, -         |
И смерти нет и свет в окне.       | *2**p*  
На этом береге высоком, 
где бьется музыка под током,
И смерти нет, и свет в окне,
Царит порука круговая, 
и все поют не уставая.
На этом береге высоком, -         |
И смерти нет и свет в окне.       | *2**p* 
На этом береге туманном,                        *Gm* *D**7*
На этом береге зеленом,                         *Gm* *D**7*
На этом береге высоком...                       *Gm* *D**7*  *1980*, осень

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/65E-lInh7r0  
Стихи Александра Величанского 
Когда убили одного,
все спрашивали: кто? кого?
когда? с какою целью?
солдат ли? офицер ли? 
Когда убили десять лиц,
все вслух позорили убийц,
запомнив благосклонно
убитых поименно. 
Когда убили сто персон,
никто не спрашивал имен —
ни жертв, ни убивавших,
а только — наших? ваших? 
Когда убили миллион,
все погрузились в смертный сон,
испытывая скуку,
поскольку сон был в руку.  
***
Остаётся надеяться лишь
На созвучий безлюдную тишь,
На деревья - дай Бог им ветвей -
На приземистость псковских церквей,
На печной изначальный огонь,
Да на друга родную ладонь
Да на небо, где - с веком не в лад -
Только птицы да звёзды летят.

----------

